# 2021 Tazer MX Expert



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just purchased a Tazer MX Expert from my local motorcycle shop. I added a 650 spring for my weight and Hayes Dominion brakes. Im 6'3" 227lbs and 53yrs old.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Kanuga Bike Park


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice bike. I love the Hayes dominion brakes.

I'm jealous. Wish I was at Kanuga right now instead of sitting in the office on a nice day like today....


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

MX9799 said:


> Nice bike. I love the Hayes dominion brakes.
> 
> I'm jealous. Wish I was at Kanuga right now instead of sitting in the office on a nice day like today....


Im stoked for the Dominions! The Techtros kinda sucked.....


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

CRM6 said:


> Im stoked for the Dominions! The Techtros kinda sucked.....


I can imagine. I used to think Shimano XT's were about the best brake I could ever imagine needing until I got an ebike. The heavier bike, combined with more momentum and speed coming down the hills made those XT's holler for mercy. The dominions stop on a dime, are quiet as can be, and never get cooked.

The XT's on my Giant Reign E+ would scream and pull to the bar halfway down any of the trails from where you took that picture, especially the trail called "Paint it Black". The dominions stay solid and quiet all the way down, all day long.

I bet the conditions are perfect at Kanuga this week. I was supposed to be there tomorrow, Friday, and Saturday, but work and the rain forecast made me cancel the trip. Bummed....


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

MX9799 said:


> I can imagine. I used to think Shimano XT's were about the best brake I could ever imagine needing until I got an ebike. The heavier bike, combined with more momentum and speed coming down the hills made those XT's holler for mercy. The dominions stop on a dime, are quiet as can be, and never get cooked.
> 
> The XT's on my Giant Reign E+ would scream and pull to the bar halfway down any of the trails from where you took that picture, especially the trail called "Paint it Black". The dominions stay solid and quiet all the way down, all day long.
> 
> I bet the conditions are perfect at Kanuga this week. I was supposed to be there tomorrow, Friday, and Saturday, but work and the rain forecast made me cancel the trip. Bummed....


I live 10 minutes away from Kanuga&#8230;. I have a season pass. And yes,the trails are perfect!


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

CRM6 said:


> I live 10 minutes away from Kanuga&#8230;. I have a season pass. And yes,the trails are perfect!


That's awesome. I live in central NC, but my wife's mom and dad live about 5 minutes away from Kanuga in Laurel Park. Since Kanuga has opened, I try to spend at least a weekend a month visiting them and hitting up Kanuga. The trails and jumps there are so much fun. It's probably my favorite place to ride, especially on the emtb.

If I lived close like you, I'd have a season pass as well. I do wish they would put in some mellower trails other than "First in Flight" about halfway up the mountain so I could take my girls there to ride every now and then.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

If I lived close like you, I'd have a season pass as well. I do wish they would put in some mellower trails other than "First in Flight" about halfway up the mountain so I could take my girls there to ride every now and then.
[/QUOTE]
There is a pump track and skills area at the opposite end of the camping area.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I notice that this bike runs 11 speed, 34T chainring and 11-42 cassette. Any feedback on the gearing?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Jack7782 said:


> I notice that this bike runs 11 speed, 34T chainring and 11-42 cassette. Any feedback on the gearing?


No issues at all.... It climbs quite well! The XT derailleur does hit hard when it shifts. Actually,I think the gearing is 11-50 on mine.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is that a Sunrace 11-50X Cassette?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Jack7782 said:


> Is that a Sunrace 11-50X Cassette?


Im not sure.... Im at work.....


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Jack7782 said:


> I notice that this bike runs 11 speed, 34T chainring and 11-42 cassette. Any feedback on the gearing?


Sorry about the delayed response..... I don't have any issues with the gearing. It climbs easily and with the pedal assist,its not under or over geared.


----------

